# Can a baby red eyed tree frog be posted vie royal mail?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i want one but i cant find any in my area..is it possible for one of these babys to be posted with out it being harmed or dying on route?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

technically yes some1 could post 1 via the royal mail 

but not really. 

A: its against royal mails own rules (and im pretty sure technically against the law) 
B: royal mail are careful with nothing, u could put live human baby ^^^this way up^^^ on the side and it will still end up being tossed about 


i think this are slightly different with spawn and tadpoles tho


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

spend_day said:


> B: royal mail are careful with nothing, u could put live human baby ^^^this way up^^^ on the side and it will still end up being tossed about


I LOL'd but this is so true, I really really woulden't take the chance.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i want one but i cant find any in my area..is it possible for one of these babys to be posted with out it being harmed or dying on route?


You could get some cool pics of a red eyed tree frog! :flrt:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

you could always look at a pet courier


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The only licensed parcel courier is TNT. Otherwise you would have to use Reptile Taxi or similar.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

DannyLeigh said:


> You could get some cool pics of a red eyed tree frog! :flrt:


 thats the plan...dont think mine would be any better than angies new ones.you seen her new ones shes done.?thre brilliant.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Athravan said:


> The only licensed parcel courier is TNT. Otherwise you would have to use Reptile Taxi or similar.


is it illegal to send inverts via royal mail?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> is it illegal to send inverts via royal mail?


No, it's legal to send inverts. Frogs however, are vertebrates, and as such in the same realm as sending a snake, lizard, or even a puppy in a box in the post by legal standards. The posting distinction is not reptiles / mammals, but invertebrates and vertebrates... if it has a backbone, you can't post it.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> is it illegal to send inverts via royal mail?


I believe so, it isn't illegal to send live food; crickets, locusts, etc....


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> thats the plan...dont think mine would be any better than angies new ones.you seen her new ones shes done.?thre brilliant.


I'm gonna check those out. :2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Athravan said:


> No, it's legal to send inverts. Frogs however, are vertebrates, and as such in the same realm as sending a snake, lizard, or even a puppy in a box in the post by legal standards. The posting distinction is not reptiles / mammals, but invertebrates and vertebrates... if it has a backbone, you can't post it.


 ah ok.Thanks for that.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

TNT TNT TNT!

Ive used TNT before when being sent a fire bellied toad and it arrived fine.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have to travel to Exeter and bristol in the next couple of weeks, Reading is also in the planning stage, Maidstone show in April, blackpool in June so you can widen your search a little.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

wohic said:


> I have to travel to Exeter and bristol in the next couple of weeks, Reading is also in the planning stage, Maidstone show in April, blackpool in June so you can widen your search a little.


 oh great :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

TNT is legal to post vertebrates.. but their not very good! ive heard all the usual horror stories about reps turning up a day late.. being left in a cold warehouse overnight etc... plus they dont really know what their handling - they know its a live animal, but they dont really care lol. 

Personally, if you care about the animal's well being you will drive to collect it, get someone to lend you a car or drive you to collect it, or have it delivered via reptile taxi or gremlin rides. 

No other way in my opinion : victory:


----------



## steve56616 (Dec 30, 2008)

I imported Betta Slendens from Thailand and sent to people via royal mail's 'Special Delivery'. I boxed them with a heat pack and they are guaranteed to arrive before 1pm the next day. Over 200 I sent only one didn't make it and that was going to Northern Island. 
My post office new I was sending fish and so did the postmen as I put live fish on the box.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

Pollywog will use a courier, I think they charge an extra £20 per order, they haven't got any red eyes on their stocklist at the moment but they get them in very frequently


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

steve56616 said:


> I imported Betta Slendens from Thailand and sent to people via royal mail's 'Special Delivery'. I boxed them with a heat pack and they are guaranteed to arrive before 1pm the next day. Over 200 I sent only one didn't make it and that was going to Northern Island.
> My post office new I was sending fish and so did the postmen as I put live fish on the box.


They shouldn't of allowed that as fish are vertebrates so again would be illegal but I doubt they actually payed much attention to the live fish sign on the box, just the same as they don't pay attention to 'fragile' 'this way up' etc.
Either that or they were being thick and thought fish were allowed.

I have known companies to send livestock(vertebrates) out via royal mail with bad results for the animal also as it is illegal the sender and reciever are liable to prosecution


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes RETF can be posted like that. Exotic-pets.co.uk sells them sometimes. They are expensive... £50+ whenever i've seen them.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I would not reccomend even couriering RETF's as they are way too fragile, I lost all mine (5) that were couriered by TNT in a week.

I learnt the hardway please don't take the chance go and collect them if you find some please


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

By the way, have you just looked in your local shops or have you asked about getting them in? Most rep shops should have them on their stocklist and will be able to order them in for you, you won't wait any longer for them to get them in as you would waiting for a courier and you got the benefit of a taking it home yourself safely


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

Try asking ur pet shop to order u some in and yes TNT are great ive used them, shows are great to.


----------

